# Whats the IBEW test for Journeyman like?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

btr said:


> I recenlty passed my California General electrician test and want to go union. I have a meeting with an organizer in a few weeks, but wanted to know from a member what to expect on the test. Is it all load math, theory, NEC, ect....?


 
What's an Organizer do:001_huh: 

Hmmmmm! You deleted "Organizer" from your post i wonder why that is.:001_huh::laughing:


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

btr said:


> I recenlty passed my California General electrician test and want to go union. I have a meeting in a few weeks, but wanted to know from a member what to expect on the test. Is it all load math, theory, NEC, ect....?


Yes


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't use a lot of teeth and be sure to swallow.

BROTHERHOOD FOR LIFE!!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

jza said:


> Don't use a lot of teeth and be sure to swallow.


That, is the voice of experience...


There was alot of stuff on the test I have only seen once or twice before. You will probably fail miserably the first time.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

My test was 80% NEC and 20% math. The test was easy. If you paid half way attention in class it should be easy. I was done in an hour.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Also make sure you can wire a MCC, transformer, basic lighting switches (3 ways, etc) and other hands on stuff. My local has a job skills booth set up where they observe guys trying to test in.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

wishmaster68 said:


> My test was 80% NEC and 20% math.


This is definitely not the test I took. This is more like the state test.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> That, is the voice of experience...


:laughing:


----------



## btr (Aug 29, 2010)

rudeboy said:


> :laughing:


raiders are a joke.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

btr said:


> raiders are a joke.


It took a bong-rip for me to laugh at that. :laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

P.S. you just got your card, maybe you should work another five or six before you join up.


----------



## cj8278 (Sep 27, 2013)

running dummy said:


> Also make sure you can wire a MCC, transformer, basic lighting switches (3 ways, etc) and other hands on stuff. My local has a job skills booth set up where they observe guys trying to test in.


What type of MCC and transformer did you wire up? Will be taking test soon would like to know what to expect. Thanks


----------

